# Sheep Branding



## goodhors (Jan 23, 2013)

Thought you folks would enjoy seeing this article 
about sheep branding in the UK.  Not doing it on
purpose, but is is happening anyway!

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4749754/Sheep-branded-with-smiley-face.html


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd guess some teens are getting bored...glad they are happy faces...could have been worse :/


----------



## goodhors (Jan 23, 2013)

Guess I posted at the same time as another post on this was put up.
Oh well, a good story is a good story.  Did make me laugh to see 
the pictures.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 23, 2013)

Pretty funny.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

Never would have happened if they'd of had  some _*LGD's*_!    They need "Callie", "D", "Badger", and "Amy".


----------



## Amy in NH (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope it's washable~!


----------

